# Another cat behaviour expert needed



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Not sure if this should be under Pets or Off Topics as is about a cat but not in relation to MH, so please feel free to move this if its in the wrong place.

We have a cat she is about 8 months old, she was born wild on the farm but somehow ended up taking part time residence within the house. We've had her neutered about 3 months ago and she now spends day time lounging around the house and night time in the shed where she has a bed or stalking the voles around the farm yard. 

Our problem is that she has suddenly decided that every single flower pot is now a new toilet for her to use, we have about 15 different size pots and troughs with flower displays in around the place and I swear in the last week she has used every single one as a toilet. We've sprayed the pots with the spray from the garden centre that is supposed to repell the cat but to no avail. She has also stopped using her litter tray (she has two) which she has always used ever since we first adopted her in. We've tried washing them out and putting fresh litter tray stuff in them but she won't go near them.

We've now had to put mesh over all our flower pots etc to stop her getting onto them but they ruin the look of them somewhat. She has a field to run around in so why has she developed this fascination with our pots. We're now considering trying putting compost in her litter tray to see if that will work. 

Does anyone have any ideas, suggestions or know of any wonderful formula we can spray about that will keep her away. She is a great cat, but is a little bit tempermental, allows you to fuss her one minute then goes into 'mad' mode and races around like a looney before coming back for more fuss. Her ruining the flower displays is causing a fair bit of stress at home so need to find a quick solution. Thanks in advance for any suggestions. TravelBug


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Try soiled cat lit, pee'd on (by cat, not you) in thin layer 1/2" on the top of pot compost. Water from bottom during this experiment! And as you say, put compost in the trays - mixed with cat litter (half and half). Then gradually reduce the pot lit and increase the tray lit.

Also, cats sometimes go off the feel of some sharp lit, or the manufacturer changes the mix. You won't know, but they will smell it or feel it differently.

If you (even once or twice) have not been quick enough to change the tray after cat's 'been', they flippin' well remember it and choose a nice alternative.

Outdoors cats that get to 'go' in earth, identify compost with same, and feel pot is obviously correct place too. Cat thinks it is being lovely and clean and ecofriendly!

Could try different cat lit, wood perhaps. Disgusting stuff. I use paper lit. Ordinary is vile and claggy/sharp.

Cats don't take to change/threat in lit tray area. New paint/carpet/appliance buzz -ad infinitum!!! Could be anything.

Worth keeping an eye on health, as this kind of change could occasionally mean something wrong. - Kidney/bladder or hormones - anything really. Plus there is the chasing about thing and moodies. Mine ran about after having a pee that stung! (water infection). But maybe yours is just nuts!!!!! - Just a few thoughts to hopefully help.

Good luck. This insomniac is off to bed. :animalcat:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Bug

 >>This<<  might be worth a try.

It smells strongly of citrus, which cats and dogs are reputed to hate. It's cheap enough to give it a go anyway, but I have to say it doesn't keep our puppy from emptying the waste paper bin ten times a day!! :evil:

Good old fashioned Jeyes Fluid may be a better alternative. That is so strong you would need only a few spots in each pot, and it won't hurt the plants in small quantities (_It's the old boys' remedy for clearing blackfly off broad beans_). This is the one I would go for first - the pup really doesn't like this nasty niff, so your moggy might hate it too! 8O :roll:

Other suggestions might be to sprinkle vinegar in your pots, but that might not help the flowers a lot if you overdo it.

Worth a try before you reach for the twelve bore. (_I jest of course!!)_ :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

If your cat is just having a change of habits and she isn't ill, then try a few mothballs!! We had a lot of trouble in our garden from foxes and cats leaving little presents on the grass. A neighbour advised us to spread a few mothballs around and hey presto! - no more presents. Mind you, the occasional smell of mothballs around the lawn area is weird!!

Andy & Kevin


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi

Most cat behaviour problems relate to them being extremely territorial. They pee and poo to claim a territory. If there are any other cats around it makes them very anxious and it makes them pee and poo more and more to mark their territory. If you make it too uncomfortable to use the pots she will do it somewhere else which may be worse!! Tread very carefully and see if you can limit the behaviour to one pot that is hers. Slowly slowly catchee monkey.
Pat


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the great replies. Mum is off to find somewhere to buy mothballs from and we will try that first, then failing that will work our way through the other great ideas that have been put forward. As a temporary measure we have put mesh across all the pots, which has taken forever but as the cat was litrally digging out the newly planted plants and tossing them over the side of the pot before then using the pot as her toilet we had to do something.!.

What amazes me is that we have at least 18 pots which are well spread out around the farm yard, including some on a balcony, all of which she has now used. It would have been far easier if she had just stuck to one.

Will let you know if we have success with the mothballs. Thanks once again. TravelBug


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Cats always go for freshly turned soil - especially my seed beds. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Try putting a couple of inches of gravel on top of the soil in your pots. Use fairly big stuff, not pea gravel size. It looks nice anyway, apart from being a possible deterrant.

No idea if it will work, but if the cat can't see the soil she may lose interest. Watch it though as Patp says, it's arguably better to know where it is.

Tread carefully 8O :roll: otherwise!

Cheers


----------

